# Bowl blanks



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok fellas, I need some advice. I have started selling figured lumber and have some great local loggers supplying me logs. The guys have also brought me some good burls and I've squared some up at 4" and 6" thick for turners. I know the price must vary depending on the quality but what is the common price for burls?, I see some sold by the pound, maybe that's the way to go.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

As much as you can get. I just sold 54 pounds of Bois D' Arc sawdust for $10 a pound, and when I get another 46 pounds (tomorrow if it don't rain all day) she wants it too. I have sold that stuff for anywhere between $3 and $30 depending on quanitity, how much I have, how much someone wants, and what I think I can get. Supply and demand.

To get a starting point, on your burls, check out as many online suppliers of quality woods you can. Forget ebay. 

Talk to others (like you are doing here) but never limit your price to what someone tells you you ought to charge. Charge what the market will pay. That's the beauty of our system. And with the kind of taxes you have in Vermont you better get all you can brutha! :laughing:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't remind me about the taxes in Vermont. If I didn't love the area so much...

It will probably be some trial and error but I think I'll scan some web pages to see what they get. They are some of the most interesting looking things. I saw a couple web pages with huge burl slabs, what a great table top.


----------



## grybeard (Aug 8, 2007)

*burls*

Hi jp
If I may stick in my 2cents worth here....Im new to this forum ..matter of fact just joined a couple min ago...looks like an interesting place to visit.
Anyway what I was going to say is ...there is a guy ...Bill Grumbine..do a search on the net....he has a school for woodturners somewhere in Pennsylvania ...near Allentown I think and he should be able to help you with price for burls ...very knowledgeable nice guy 
Do a search on his name and you should get his website and I believe there is a ph# there to 
Bob


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

What is Bois d'arc sawdust used for?
johnep


----------

